# Cách tắm thơm lâu ướp hương tự nhiên cho cơ thể chị em phụ nữ chớ bỏ qua



## nusy (23/7/18)

*Chọn dòng sữa tắm có công dụng lưu giữ mùi hương lâu cho cơ thể là một cách ĐÚNG nhưng CHƯA ĐỦ. Cùng chúng tôi khám phá cách tắm thơm lâu ướp hương tự nhiên cho cơ thể đúng cách nhất tại đây nhé!*

Sữa tắm là một trong những vũ khí thể hiện vẻ đẹp tinh tế, tính cách của các nàng trong cuộc sống hàng ngày. Một mùi hương không chỉ thơm mà còn giúp nàng trở nên cuốn hút, quyến rũ “âm thầm” một cách lợi hại. Thế nhưng, để chọn được một loại sữa tắm có mùi ưng ý đã khó, làm thế nào để giữ mùi hương đó thơm dai trên cơ thể lại là cả một nghệ thuật. Tất cả bí quyết nằm ở đây:

Bằng việc sử dụng những sản phẩm sữa tắm thơm lâu đúng cách hướng dẫn sau của chúng tôi sẽ giúp nàng hoàn toàn thơm tho, sạch sẽ, quyến rũ, hấp dẫn khó cưỡng lại sau khi bước ra từ phòng tắm. Đừng bỏ lỡ cơ hội khiến người yêu/ bạn đời của mình ngạc nhiên và phấn khích nhé!

*Bước 1*: Làm sạch cơ thể bạn với loại sữa tắm có mùi thơm lâu nhất mà nàng yêu thích. Đổ sữa tắm vào lòng bàn tay và dùng một chiếc khăn mềm hoặc bông tắm chà xát và làm sạch cơ thể của mình một cách nhẹ nhàng, thoải mái.



_Sữa tắm thơm lâu_​

*Bước 2*: Làm sạch tóc của nàng với loại dầu gội đầu và dầu xả có mùi hương yêu thích để hiệu ứng hương thơm của dầu gội và dầu xả và sẽ đi theo nàng ngay sau khi tóc khô. Hãy thử mùi của sản phẩm trước khi nàng mua chúng, hãy chọn những hương thơm đặc trưng như hương thơm của gỗ đàn hương, rượu rum, hổ phách hoặc chọn loại dầu gội & xả có mùi gần tương đồng với mùi sữa tắm nàng chọn lựa… Cố gắng theo một gu duy nhất để tạo ra phong cách tiêng biệt không lẫn vào đâu được nhưng vẫn cần phải đảm bảo nó phù hợp với da và tóc nàng.
*Bước 3*: Lau khô người bạn và sau đó đổ một ít tinh dầu dưỡng thể lên lòng bàn tay rồi xoa đều lên tay chân nàng từ trên xuống, cho sự kết hợp hoàn hảo giữa làn da có độ ẩm khi vừa làm sạch và mùi hương tinh dầu dễ chịu. Chọn những mùi hương tự nhiên từ những loại tinh dầu chiết xuất từ các hương tươi mát như hoa nhài hay hoa oải hương có mùi hương nhẹ nhàng dễ chịu, hoặc một chút nồng ấm từ hương hổ phách, gỗ đàn hương, tiêu đen nàng nhé.



_Tinh dầu dưỡng thể_​

*Bước 4*: Làm khô người hoàn toàn với một khăn tắm sạch sau khi bước ra bồn tắm. Hãy đảm bảo chắc chắn rằng bạn đã làm sạch mọi ngóc ngách trong cơ thể mình. Ngoài ra, cần chú ý rằng khăn tắm không sạch thường mang theo những mùi khó chịu và độ ẩm trên da khi vừa tắm xong tạo ra một môi trường cho những vi khuẩn gây mùi phát triển.
*Bước 5*: Dùng lăn khử mùi dưới cánh tay của nàng sau khi lau khô để tránh mùi cơ thể một cách hiệu quả. Cũng tương tự như lựa chọn dầu gội và sữa tắm, một loại lăn khử mùi hương thơm phù hợp với “gu” của nàng sẽ là lựa chọn hoàn hảo dành cho phái đẹp chúng mình.



_Dùng lăn khử mùi dưới cánh tay của nàng sau khi lau khô để tránh mùi cơ thể một cách hiệu quả._​

*Bước 6*: Sử dụng xịt toàn thân và thoa mùi hương hay tinh dầu sau tai hoặc cổ tay nàng được xem là bước cuối cùng khi người nàng đã khô hoàn toàn và chuẩn bị lựa chọn bộ quần áo phù hợp để khoác lên người. Nàng có thể chải nhẹ mái tóc khô của mình lên và phun một lớp sương nước hoa để có hương thơm ngất ngây và quyến rũ người yêu / bạn đời của mình.



_Sử dụng xịt toàn thân và thoa mùi hương hay tinh dầu sau tai hoặc cổ tay nàng được xem là bước cuối_​Trên đây là 6 bước hướng dẫn cụ thể để nàng hoàn toàn có thể tự tin với mùi hương cơ thể tự nhiên của mình mà không lo bị mùi và giữ được hương thơm quyến rũ trong một thời gian dài sau khi tắm.

_Nguồn: Websosanh_​


----------

